# BootSplash silent stops startx

## lixo1

Dear all,

I just installed the bootsplash using the tutorial: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

I'm having some problems:

1) I can see the bootsplash only if I have vga option set. So my grub is:

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sdb3 rootdelay=5 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x323 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initramfs-bootsplash
```

2) The silent option crashes startx: cannot start in display :0. I can see the splash image but the progress bar is fixed at 100%. What should I do? Using verbose everything works fine.

Thank you very much!

----------

## lixo1

Ok, I just add RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP=yes to rc and now it works!

----------

## johnlu

I'm facing this same issue right now, I tried to set RC_PARALLEL to Yes but now it stucks at 90%.

----------

